# What do you think of this TV? Sony A9G 55Inch OLED



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Hoping to get some thoughts and or direction. 
Bought a SonyA9G 55 Inch for Mothers Day and took down the 47Inch LG 47LM6200 thinking I was upgrading. 
I also have an HD Direct TV Receiver H24-100 on feeding the TV not a 4k Receiver. 
The problem is this I thought I was upgrading unfortunately the LG seems to be 10x clearer and defined. The Sony is a beautiful TV however the picture when watching regular old Direct TV is blurry at best. I do not want to get this professionally calibrated I just spent 2400 on it and that seems like it shouldn't be necessary right out of the box. 
My Concerns: 
- Do I need to upgrade to a 4k receiver? I thought this didn't really matter
- What settings should I be focusing on if we are only going to be watching television? 
 - It is obviously a nice TV but I cant get over how the LG with is several years old picture is just clear and crisp. What do I need to fix on the Sony to mimic this picture quality? 
Or should I cut my losses and return it? 
The room is a well lite with access to sunshine. The person watching is elderly and needs a clear , defined picture quality and suggestions or point in the right direction would help. 
Thank you,


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

direcdt said:


> Hoping to get some thoughts and or direction.
> Bought a SonyA9G 55 Inch for Mothers Day and took down the 47Inch LG 47LM6200 thinking I was upgrading.
> I also have an HD Direct TV Receiver H24-100 on feeding the TV not a 4k Receiver.
> The problem is this I thought I was upgrading unfortunately the LG seems to be 10x clearer and defined. The Sony is a beautiful TV however the picture when watching regular old Direct TV is blurry at best. I do not want to get this professionally calibrated I just spent 2400 on it and that seems like it shouldn't be necessary right out of the box.
> ...


If you have 4k with HDR,
make sure HDR is turned off ! The screen looks dull and muddy with it on and the program being fed to it is not HDR.
Go to You Tube and find a 4k HDR video clip and see how that looks with HDR ON. 
If the pic is 4k and does not have HDR then it should also be off in the situation.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> If you have 4k with HDR,
> make sure HDR is turned off ! The screen looks dull and muddy with it on and the program being fed to it is not HDR.
> Go to You Tube and find a 4k HDR video clip and see how that looks with HDR ON.
> If the pic is 4k and does not have HDR then it should also be off in the situation.


With Sony TVs HDR automatically turns on when HDR content is played. It stays off when no HDR content is played and goes back to SDR mode.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

direcdt said:


> Hoping to get some thoughts and or direction.
> Bought a SonyA9G 55 Inch for Mothers Day and took down the 47Inch LG 47LM6200 thinking I was upgrading.
> I also have an HD Direct TV Receiver H24-100 on feeding the TV not a 4k Receiver.
> The problem is this I thought I was upgrading unfortunately the LG seems to be 10x clearer and defined. The Sony is a beautiful TV however the picture when watching regular old Direct TV is blurry at best. I do not want to get this professionally calibrated I just spent 2400 on it and that seems like it shouldn't be necessary right out of the box.
> ...


The Sony XBR-55A9G is a excellent TV. Need more info on your setup. Is your Sony XBR-55A9G connected to a AVR or are you going directly from your H24-100 to your XBR-55A9G? What HDMI inputs are you using on your Sony XBR-55A9G?. How old are the HDMI cables? Have you tried changing the HDMI cables?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Some settings to start with

Sony A9G OLED Calibration Settings


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

MysteryMan said:


> The Sony XBR-55A9G is a excellent TV. Need more info on your setup. Is your Sony XBR-55A9G connected to a AVR or are you going directly from your H24-100 to your XBR-55A9G? What HDMI inputs are you using on your Sony XBR-55A9G?. How old are the HDMI cables? Have you tried changing the HDMI cables?


No AVR..

Directly from my H24-100 to myXBR-55A9G.

I am using the HDMI inputs from the back, 2,3,4. HDMI cables are about 4/5 years old, switched them around with 1 more HDMI cable i had around with no help. My next plan will be ordering a new HDMI cable?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

direcdt said:


> No AVR..
> 
> Directly from my H24-100 to myXBR-55A9G.
> 
> I am using the HDMI inputs from the back, 2,3,4. HDMI cables are about 4/5 years old, switched them around with 1 more HDMI cable i had around with no help. My next plan will be ordering a new HDMI cable?


I have a few questions. Is your XBR-55A9G connected to the internet? If so new software (v6.3626) was released on 14 May 20. Sony TVs come with many Picture Mode settings. Do you experience the issue on all of them or certain ones? When you set up your XBR-55A9G did you change the settings or did you stay with the factory mode settings? If you changed the settings what Picture Mode did you change them on? If you changed the settings did you lock them after making the changes?


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Update......

The TV is not connected to the internet however I did run a wire to it this morning and updated the software which after the update reads: v6.3590/v6.3598 However it did not make a difference and I can not find the one you referenced yet.

I am noticing that various pictures are starting to look super crystal clear and then all of a sudden revert back to blurred and muddy almost 420. So I ordered several new 4K HDMI cables for delivery for Monday, maybe that helps. Almost seems as if a wire may be loose.

When setting up the TV i did not originally change any settings however eventually started playing with it. ( Probably not a good idea )

Currently on: Standard Picture

Direct Tv: SL5 LNB
Switch: SWM LNB

Not sure what else to do after switching the wires. These are several years old so I am hoping it helps.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

direcdt said:


> Update......
> 
> The TV is not connected to the internet however I did run a wire to it this morning and updated the software which after the update reads: v6.3590/v6.3598 However it did not make a difference and I can not find the one you referenced yet.
> 
> ...


You need to identify the cause of your issue. From what you are describing it has to be one of four things, TV has a defective video processor, TV has a defective HDMI receptacle, TV needs a setting correction or bad HDMI cables. As for the update I mentioned Sony, like DIRECTV staggers software updates. Check daily for the update I mentioned. You should see it in the next ten days. Sony TVs have the following Picture Modes, Vivid...Standard...Custom... Cinema Pro...Cinema Home...Sports...Animation...Photo-Vivid...Photo-Standard...Photo-Custom...Game and Graphics. It is suggested to use Custom Mode to make your personal settings adjustments and lock your settings after making them. Also, check these two settings to see if they correct your issue, Auto Picture Mode: On/Off...HDMI Signal Format: Enhance 4K HDMI Signal Format or Standard Format. As for HDMI cables only buy cables that have this seal because they meet today's signal requirements.







Another thing you should do is to leave the TV connected to the internet. Using the TV's remote select Apps. When the window appears select HELP. This will bring up a host of troubleshooting and help options. Also use the Bravia Tutorials App. You can also contact Sony for technical support at 1-800-222-7669 or use their website at www.sony.com/tvsupport.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

direcdt said:


> Update......
> 
> The TV is not connected to the internet however I did run a wire to it this morning and updated the software which after the update reads: v6.3590/v6.3598 However it did not make a difference and I can not find the one you referenced yet.
> 
> ...


Most TVs have a "reset picture" or similar wording, feature on the same screen where you adjust it. They know people are going to screw them up. Just choose that option on the screen and it will go back to the way it came out of the box as far as the adjustments to the picture.


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks guys for all your suggestions - I am thinking that either there is an issue with television itself or perhaps this just simply isn't the unit for us. 
We are not gamers in this house and I am beginning to think the technology just is not what we like. I continue to see muddy images and then flash to a commercial and the image is clear as if they were in the room with us. 
I did try updating the HDMI cable and tried three different variations of 4k HDMI , although I did not see the advice on here as to the type to buy and none of these have this symbol. I had already had them being shipped from Amazon should I try this Premium cable before making the decision to return the television. The other 4k HDMI cables made little difference if any.

https://www.amazon.com/Highwings-Braided-Cord-Supports-ARC-Compatible-Ethernet/dp/B07TDH11BJ

Amazon Sign-In

Amazon Sign-In

https://www.amazon.com/Cable-AUDIANO-Speed-48Gbps-Vision/dp/B07ZDDV6DT

Pictures taken with a iphone X...


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> Most TVs have a "reset picture" or similar wording, feature on the same screen where you adjust it. They know people are going to screw them up. Just choose that option on the screen and it will go back to the way it came out of the box as far as the adjustments to the picture.


Yup, I did the reset picture" 3 times with no results..


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

direcdt said:


> Yup, I did the reset picture" 3 times with no results..


The Reset Picture was not going to fix your problem.

Let's say that you adjusted everything on the page and made it look horrible.
Resetting the picture would just put it back to the factory settings like it was when you took it out of the box.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

direcdt said:


> Yup, I did the reset picture" 3 times with no results..


Have you looked to see if there is a Sony Community ? It is basically just like this site except they will nearly all of them talking about Sony TVs.


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes, on avforums..
Sony TVs Forum


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

direcdt said:


> Thanks guys for all your suggestions - I am thinking that either there is an issue with television itself or perhaps this just simply isn't the unit for us.
> We are not gamers in this house and I am beginning to think the technology just is not what we like. I continue to see muddy images and then flash to a commercial and the image is clear as if they were in the room with us.
> I did try updating the HDMI cable and tried three different variations of 4k HDMI , although I did not see the advice on here as to the type to buy and none of these have this symbol. I had already had them being shipped from Amazon should I try this Premium cable before making the decision to return the television. The other 4k HDMI cables made little difference if any.
> 
> ...


Wait, something's not right. If I read your post correctly you're saying when commercials are playing there's nothing wrong with the picture quality but when programing is playing the issue occurs?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> Have you looked to see if there is a Sony Community ? It is basically just like this site except they will nearly all of them talking about Sony TVs.


Sony Android TVs have a Help app in the Apps menu. There you'll find a host of helpful options (Troubleshooting, Problem Diagnosis, Adjust Picture Settings, Top Support Solutions, Trouble Shooting and System Information, ect.) There's also Sony Technical Support (1-800-222-7669) and a support website (www.sony.com/tvsupport) he can use.


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

MysteryMan said:


> Wait, something's not right. If I read your post correctly you're saying when commercials are playing there's nothing wrong with the picture quality but when programing is playing the issue occurs?


Correct. Also on the directv receiver H24-100, on the front panel RES the 1080i/1080p shuts off once i reach that point never happen before. I can see 480i 480p 720i light up..


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

direcdt said:


> Correct. Also on the directv receiver H24-100, on the front panel RES the 1080i/1080p shuts off once i reach that point never happen before. I can see 480i 480p 720i light up..


Try this, it is quick and easy and you can repeat to change it back:
Press and Hold the Exit button on the remote. A message will come to the screen. What does it say ?


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Pictures below after holding exit button on the remote.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

direcdt said:


> Pictures below after holding exit button on the remote.


Repeat that process so that it says it is in HD mode.

After you do that,
Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Display, TV Resolutions

Make sure the 720p, 1080i are checked. If you watch PPV then also check the 1080p box.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Somethings still not right. In post #1 direcdt reported a blurry picture with his new Sony A9G TV when watching programming on DIRECTV with his H24-100. In post #11 he reported muddy images when watching programming on DIRECTV yet the commercials were clear and provided pictures. In post #20 he provided pictures showing his H24-100 is set for standard definition. Regardless on whether his H24-100 is set for either standard or HD definition his picture quality should be consistent. Given the fact that he reported in post #11 muddy images when watching programming yet commercials were clear tells us the issue is with his H24-100 and not with his Sony A9G TV.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Somethings still not right. In post #1 direcdt reported a blurry picture with his new Sony A9G TV when watching programming on DIRECTV with his H24-100. In post #11 he reported muddy images when watching programming on DIRECTV yet the commercials were clear and provided pictures. In post #20 he provided pictures showing his H24-100 is set for standard definition. Regardless on whether his H24-100 is set for either standard or HD definition his picture quality should be consistent. Given the fact that he reported in post #11 muddy images when watching programming yet commercials were clear tells us the issue is with his H24-100 and not with his Sony A9G TV.


I can see commercials looking better than a show in 480. Commercials may have a much brighter picture where as a series may have a lot of dark gradients that are harder for a tv to scale.


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

Amazing.. This problem is coming from directv not the tv..

"Your tv does not support this programs content protection. Replacing the tv's HDMI cable component cables will allow you to view the program"

https://forums.att.com/conversation...ables-message/5defc1f0bad5f2f606d2c261?page=2


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

direcdt said:


> Amazing.. This problem is coming from directv not the tv..
> 
> "Your tv does not support this programs content protection. Replacing the tv's HDMI cable component cables will allow you to view the program"
> 
> https://forums.att.com/conversation...ables-message/5defc1f0bad5f2f606d2c261?page=2


Try this. It is quick and easy.
Use the TV remote or press the power button on the TV to turn it on. 
This will give the TV time to start up. 
Then turn on the DTV receiver. See if you still get that message.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

When you get that message change the channel. See if that fixes it. Especially if you change to a channel of different resolution.


----------



## direcdt (Aug 16, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> Try this. It is quick and easy.
> Use the TV remote or press the power button on the TV to turn it on.
> This will give the TV time to start up.
> Then turn on the DTV receiver. See if you still get that message.


No pop up. Seems to happen on the 300 channels. 300/299/298/297/296/295/294/293/292/291

A link i was sent on avforums
https://forums.att.com/conversation...onent-cables-message/5defc1f0bad5f2f606d2c261

i have directv tech coming out on 24th of JUNE. I swear if i hear one word of "contract" and installing 1 genie for all 5 rooms, on the spot will cancel my directv service from 2009.


----------

